# Whethered, or not?



## lynmed (Aug 27, 2013)

Our whether (we hope) was born 3/2/13. We bottle fed him. He was "crimped" and not banded. He is our second goat. Our first, a doe, was born 1/1/13. I watched the crimping. He is a very "randy" little dude, always trying to mate with the doe. He's getting a full beard, ridge of hair on his back, and is developing a musty smell. These are dwarf Nigerian goats. We are concerned that the whet hearing might not have been successful. Is this possible? Will whethered goats still develop randy buck behaviors and physical characteristics? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wethers don't normally stink. It sounds like the crimping may not have been successful.


----------



## lynmed (Aug 27, 2013)

Yikes. Is it too late for the vet to neuter him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. But it will have to be cut which isn't a big deal.


----------



## lynmed (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you. Will make the appointment tomorrow


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, he definitely sounds like his procedure did not work.


----------

